# HorseCreek tradbow hunt this fall.



## robert carter (Jul 31, 2008)

Will be having the 7th annual Horsecreek tradbow hunt on Oct31`st through the 2 nd of November. Always good fellowship and we kill stuff too.RC


----------



## hogdgz (Jul 31, 2008)

I'll be there!!!


----------



## ky_longbow (Jul 31, 2008)

RC- got all excited when i saw this post-----and DANG-- im on shift that weekend-------just my luck------been looking foward to hunting with you fine GA. trad guys------even though i do have 69 hours of vacation left, its already scheduled for the first week of our KY bow season--------come on Sept. 6------
maybe someday it'll work out-------


----------



## Dennis (Jul 31, 2008)

Im planning on being there!


----------



## Apex Predator (Aug 1, 2008)

I was discussing it with the boss just yesterday.  I'm planning on it!


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 1, 2008)

I was gonna try to go to Ocmulgee that weekend but I am gonna chunk that and hunt with yall. So I should be there


----------



## rapid fire (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll be there Tuesday Mid-day all the way through Sat or Sun.  Y'all will get to meet my little girl at camp that week as she will be staying with my inlaws only 15min away.  I can't wait to introduce her to camp life.


----------



## Robert Warnock (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm going to try to make.  I think I am busier since I retired than when I was working full time.


----------



## HighyellerLab (Aug 1, 2008)

Where exactly is this shindig?  I'm kinda new around here...


----------



## dutchman (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like a big time. Got room for a feller from North Georgia?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2008)

here are some pics to bring back a few memories.......

brother john bookhart with a pig






need i say more





dang rag tag bunch of rednecks and hillbillies





i think that is pine nut's truck





some of ya'll goofing off





where you hunt!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 1, 2008)

John, you gonna be there this year?


Chris


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 1, 2008)

i think that cover's it.........LOL


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 2, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Sounds like a big time. Got room for a feller from North Georgia?



I was hopin you'd speak up and join us, come on and you can show me some things bout cast iron cookin...


----------



## Stump Shooter (Aug 2, 2008)

I would like to get with you guys at Horse Creek this fall. I attended the Chickesa..... hunt this past winter and had a great time, first time hog hunting. I've never seen a hog in the wild but intend on seeing one very soon. Just like hogdgz I've sold all of my wheel bows and am going trtaditional only. I've been shooting traditional for about 15 years and have come full circle. I'll have to clear it with the wife but don't think there will be a problem there. A good set of directions and a little tutoring and I'm there. I don't get to check the replies often so bear with me for I am a little computer illiterate.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 2, 2008)

Ill be there fo sho!


----------



## Keener (Aug 3, 2008)

That sounds like a good time.
Can just anybody show up?


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2008)

not ifn you are a flunkie from N.C. ........LOL.......


----------



## Keener (Aug 3, 2008)

Hey, Coop...I don't have a tent anymore. Can I room with you and Lewis??


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 3, 2008)

sure you can.....in the strictest sense of heterosexual rooming together......but your but your mullet haired goth girlfriend might get upset.........


----------



## Allen Oliver (Aug 3, 2008)

*Cant Wait*

Hey Robert I will be off all that week and down at my hunting camp(The Old Horse Creek Check Station). I was going to contact you and see when you had planned to be hunting. Cant wait to see everyone again and share a fire and some hunting stories.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 4, 2008)

bam_bam said:


> I was hopin you'd speak up and join us, come on and you can show me some things bout cast iron cookin...



You've got a deal, Bam Bam.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 4, 2008)

dutchman said:


> You've got a deal, Bam Bam.



Might just show ya a couple good spots to take a look around for the tutlage


----------



## Al33 (Aug 14, 2008)

Just a note if anyone gets there a day or two early, it appears the hogs are off limits. 

HORSE CREEK WMA
(8,100 ac.) 6
Deer–Archery (Either Sex): Sept. 13-23,
Sept. 28-Oct. 9, Oct. 13-Nov. 3; Sign-In.
Primitive Weapons (Either Sex): Sept. 25-27;
Check-In.
Honorary License Holders (Either Sex): Oct.
11-12; Sign-In.
Firearms (Buck Only): Nov. 5-8; Sign-In.
Firearms (Either Sex): Nov. 13-15; Check-In.
Dec. 11-13; Sign-In.
Turkey–Mar. 21-May 15; Sign-In.
Small Game & Furbearers–Aug. 15-Sept. 12,
Nov. 9-11, Nov. 16-Dec. 9, Dec. 14-Feb. 28.
Feral hogs may be taken during small game
dates after Oct. 31. Pigeons & pen-reared
quail may be used for training pointing,
flushing and retrieving dogs in designated
areas (see page 16).
Alligator-May be hunted during open
archery deer dates concurrent with the
alligator season in accordance with rules and
regulations pursuant to alligator hunting.
DIRECTIONS FROM JACKSONVILLE: Take Hwy.
117 east 6 miles; turn right at sign; then turn right at
information board; follow road to check station.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 14, 2008)

We need to find out if thats right because it has never been like that. You can hunt hogs during squirell season and bow season on Horsecreek.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 14, 2008)

reviveourhomes said:


> We need to find out if thats right because it has never been like that. You can hunt hogs during squirell season and bow season on Horsecreek.



I thought it was kind of odd too when I read it. Perhaps it is a mistake.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 14, 2008)

If these is room, I would like to try and make this hunt.
Looks like alot of fun.


----------



## robert carter (Aug 14, 2008)

Archery season is open at that time Al.It is an archery hunt therefore making hogs legal.Any time there is a hunt for deer you can also hunt hogs only on the earlier small game dates like tomorrow you can`t.On small game days after Oct 31st you can hunt them when deer season is not open.RC


----------



## robert carter (Aug 14, 2008)

You cannot hunt hogs during the early squirrel season on horse creek.Opens the first day of bow season.RC


----------



## reviveourhomes (Aug 14, 2008)

Whew that had me skeered for a sec!!! Dont do that to me Al!!!!


----------



## gblrklr (Aug 14, 2008)

Where is Horse Creek WMA?


----------



## Al33 (Aug 15, 2008)

robert carter said:


> Archery season is open at that time Al.It is an archery hunt therefore making hogs legal.Any time there is a hunt for deer you can also hunt hogs only on the earlier small game dates like tomorrow you can`t.On small game days after Oct 31st you can hunt them when deer season is not open.RC





reviveourhomes said:


> Whew that had me skeered for a sec!!! Dont do that to me Al!!!!



Thanks for clearing that up RC. Gotta admit, it is misleading. Sorry 'bout dat Lewis.

I have a Mo. hunt planned for those dates so I wiah you guys all the best. Were it not for the Mo hunt I would definitely plan on doing this one.


----------



## Stickbow (Aug 29, 2008)

I am new to Ga. and would love to come down but live in Cobb county and might not be able to make it. Its been a LONG time since I have been able to hunt with or be around a good group of traditional archers. I will do my best. Is anyone going to post detailed directions? Good hunting guys!


----------



## hogdgz (Sep 9, 2008)

We would be glad to give you directions and have you in camp with us. This same hunt last year is when I was hooked to traditional archery. There are some good deer out there to and a nice camp ground. I am going to try and get on the buck I saw last year.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 30, 2008)

This deal is now only a little more than 4 weeks from now. I need to start planning...


----------



## reviveourhomes (Sep 30, 2008)

Man you slacking Dutch....I have been packed and ready for 2 months!!! LOL


----------



## bam_bam (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm ready for shure.....whoo hooo


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 30, 2008)

I am sure planning on, and looking forward to this hunt!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 30, 2008)

Planning to come for this one , but can't get there til Friday night.  Not sure if my son is coming but hope so.  I think my wife wants to come and camp.  Anybody else bringing the wife?  Bill


----------



## rapid fire (Sep 30, 2008)

Bill, I may be able to sweet talk mine into coming over sometime over the weekend.  She will be staying with her parrents just up the road.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 1, 2008)

pine nut said:


> Planning to come for this one , but can't get there til Friday night.  Not sure if my son is coming but hope so.  I think my wife wants to come and camp.  Anybody else bringing the wife?  Bill



My wife is coming with me.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2008)

bam_bam said:


> My wife is coming with me.



Well if Miss Melissa is gonna be there then I'm gonna have to see if I can sweet talk Mr. T-Bug into going as well. 

I don't have a left handed recurve yet that pulls enough poundage to hunt with but if I bring my Black Widow and let ya'll shoot it could you guys turn a blind eye to a compound?


----------



## pine nut (Oct 1, 2008)

If mine comes she won't be hunting.  I just thing she'd be more comfortable with others in camp.  If my son gets to come he may bring the wife and kids just to camp the weekend.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 1, 2008)

Make that "Think" not "thing".  Sorry


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 1, 2008)

pine nut said:


> Make that "Think" not "thing".  Sorry



Okay, we won't tell your wife you called her a "thing". 

JK


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 1, 2008)

pine nut said:


> If mine comes she won't be hunting.  I just thing she'd be more comfortable with others in camp.  If my son gets to come he may bring the wife and kids just to camp the weekend.



My wife wont hunt either,maybe they can keep each other company. 



turtlebug said:


> Well if Miss Melissa is gonna be there then I'm gonna have to see if I can sweet talk Mr. T-Bug into going as well.
> 
> I don't have a left handed recurve yet that pulls enough poundage to hunt with but if I bring my Black Widow and let ya'll shoot it could you guys turn a blind eye to a compound?



T-bug come own up, Me and Mel will be glad to see you and Mr. T-bug to see ya! Bring that compound I dont care!!!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 10, 2008)

3 more weeks


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 14, 2008)

Will anybody be there Before the weekend?? I am thinking of Heading Down on Wed. so I wanted to find out. Dont want to be there by myself.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 14, 2008)

Steve Woodruff and I hope to go Thursday night.
Look forward to meeting lots of folks and to see lots of old friends.
Dan


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 14, 2008)

Cool Im glad to see someone else will be there. Anyone else gonna be the early birds??


----------



## SOS (Oct 14, 2008)

I think Dennis will be soooo early....by about a week!  Once the boy gets excited about hogs and deer....no stopping him.  I'm tempted, but this coming weekend will probably be the best there is in Columbia county for chasing and pre-rut activity.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 14, 2008)

Sounds like there will be a few early birds


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 15, 2008)

You gonna be there early Dennis??


----------



## Dennis (Oct 15, 2008)

Decatur Is Comming Down On The 23rd And Ill Be There On The 24th And Staying Till Nov 2nd


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 15, 2008)

24th-27th for me Lewis.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm planning on coming down on Thursday evening, 10/30. Of course, that may wind up being Friday morning. I am staying 'til Sunday, 11/2.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 15, 2008)

We'll be there the evening of the 10/31 till 11/2


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 15, 2008)

Thats Great Dennis it will be good to see you and Decatur again. Marty we finally get to meet!

I will be Arriving Wed. the 22nd and leaving Saturday the 25th in the Afternoon.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 15, 2008)

We're gonna shoot for (shoot for   ) Friday evening, the 31st. We drop the kids off at 6pm so if we do decide to go Friday, it'll be late when we get there.

I have this dreaded feeling that it'll be early Saturday morning though in all reality.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 15, 2008)

Dennis, save me a spot and tie one to a tree for me!


----------



## Al33 (Oct 15, 2008)

Looks like this is going to be one great adventure with so many familiar folks going. I really wanted to make this especially after not getting to last years hunt but I will once again have to settle for reading about it here. Everyone be sure to take a camera along and post up pic's here so I can at least see it through your lens.

Good luck to each and everyone of you!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm in, may not get there til Sat am, but I'm going. I just need to figure out what kind of bow to bring. Sometimes I still have the need for training wheels


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, who else and what dates are you gonna be there???? Its getting close and I am getting anxious so I just want to see who all I will get to hunt with for the first time or again.


----------



## fountain (Oct 15, 2008)

i plan to be there, just dont know when?????  i may come in and camp fri. night and leave out sat. afternoon.  shoot i dont know!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 15, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'm in, may not get there til Sat am, but I'm going. I just need to figure out what kind of bow to bring. Sometimes I still have the need for training wheels



Don't feel bad. I'm gonna be wheeling it too.  Still haven't found a left hand recurve with enough "umph" to suit me so I'll be bringing either the Prestige or the X-Force. Heck, Mr. T-Bug might bring the RH Prestige AND one of his recurves. 

I know I'll be sharpening broadheads next week.


----------



## fountain (Oct 15, 2008)

somebody's gonna have to walk me to the killing tree.  i have never been there---the first to put me on some deer or something legal  will have a special prize.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 16, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Don't feel bad. I'm gonna be wheeling it too.  Still haven't found a left hand recurve with enough "umph" to suit me so I'll be bringing either the Prestige or the X-Force. Heck, Mr. T-Bug might bring the RH Prestige AND one of his recurves.
> 
> I know I'll be sharpening broadheads next week.



You need to come to Marietta for a visit and shoot with Al33. He shoots backwards and has several nice bows.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 16, 2008)

My plan is to arrive late morning 10.31, and stay thru Sunday.
Now to figure exactly where I am going.
Won't be long!

Safe to assume the campground beside the Check Station?

Thanks


----------



## fountain (Oct 16, 2008)

how many( number wise ) will be there?  anybody know???  i was trying to get a figure of how many people will be on this hunt---5, 8, 10 --just curious.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 16, 2008)

fountain said:


> how many( number wise ) will be there?  anybody know???  i was trying to get a figure of how many people will be on this hunt---5, 8, 10 --just curious.



Why? You bakin' cookies?


----------



## fountain (Oct 16, 2008)

naw--got a little something esle up my sleeve------i hope.   

you the skirt wearer---you bring the cookies----PLEASE.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 16, 2008)

fountain said:


> naw--got a little something esle up my sleeve------i hope.
> 
> you the skirt wearer---you bring the cookies----PLEASE.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 16, 2008)

Me and the wife will be there 10/3 in the pm, somewhere around 3:30. We will leave 11/2 after lunch. We are looking forward to seeing yall


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 16, 2008)

fountain said:


> naw--got a little something esle up my sleeve------i hope.
> 
> you the skirt wearer---you bring the cookies----PLEASE.



Just etched your name into a blunt.


----------



## Dennis (Oct 16, 2008)

This Is Going To Be A Interesting Weekend


----------



## fountain (Oct 16, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Just etched your name into a blunt.




whatcha gonna do, shoot me in the hiney?


for real--u got the cookies or not?  i like choc. chip by the way


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 17, 2008)

fountain said:


> whatcha gonna do, shoot me in the hiney?



Well thanks for giving me the idea now. 




fountain said:


> for real--u got the cookies or not?  i like choc. chip by the way



Okay, fine. I'll bring cookies. You got a big enough knife to clean that Russian I'm gonna get?


----------



## fountain (Oct 17, 2008)

how did you know what i was planning????????????


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 17, 2008)

somebody say cookies.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 17, 2008)

bam_bam said:


> somebody say cookies.



Yeah, I guess I could swing some sweet morsels for everyone.

If ya'll promise that you'll all go after the piglets and leave Mr. Tuskers for me....


----------



## dutchman (Oct 17, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, I guess I could swing some sweet morsels for everyone.
> 
> If ya'll promise that you'll all go after the piglets and leave Mr. Tuskers for me....



Everyone?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 17, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Everyone?



Okay, well how many "EVERYONE" are we talkin' here?


----------



## dutchman (Oct 17, 2008)

turtlebug said:


> Okay, well how many "EVERYONE" are we talkin' here?



Well, if there's a line formin', I guess I'm in the third spot.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey! I've still got some flamin hot chilli left over from the North GA bear hunt on 10/11.

Want me to bring it?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 17, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Hey! I've still got some flamin hot chilli left over from the North GA bear hunt on 10/11.
> 
> Want me to bring it?



Do not  say yes guys,  It dangerous stuff.


----------



## charliethetuna3 (Oct 17, 2008)

Man, I wish I could go. Still lack about 8 months before I can drive by myself though. Y'all have fun. I'm glad I got into this stuff. I'm having tons of fun shooting my new Grizzly at a old 3D deer target. Shooting pretty tight groups at 15 yrds now.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 17, 2008)

Charlie, get with us when you can, there are events all over Georgia throughout the year.  
Dan


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 20, 2008)

I'll be there Wednesday afternoon and leave out on Saturday night.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 20, 2008)

Which week Mark??


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 20, 2008)

next week.


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 20, 2008)

Does anyone know the Physical address to Horse Creek? I need to punch it in my GPS tp get me there.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 20, 2008)

Lewis.  It is six miles east of Jacksonville GA on highway 117..  Hope this helps.  Jacksonville is due south of Mc Rae GA.


----------



## SOS (Oct 20, 2008)

Lewis, it is about 1/2 way between Lumber City and Jacksonville on 117 - where Ga HWY 149 intersects 117.

http://georgiawildlife.dnr.state.ga.us/Assets/Documents/WMA maps/region6/Horse Creek WMA Line.pdf


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 20, 2008)

I was wanting to punch in an address in my GPS. Do you know if its in Jackson? I think I might be able to put in a intersection if I know what city its in.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 20, 2008)

They aint nothing out there but woods...lol

Let me look around and I'll get back with ya


----------



## HorseCreekHunter (Oct 20, 2008)

The nearest town is Jacksonville.  Go east on 117 off of 441.  Go about 6 or 7 miles and it will be on your right.  I have hunted down the road for about 10 years.  Lots of good game around there.  Good luck guys and girls.  Sounds like a fun trip.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 20, 2008)

No luck sorry


----------



## reviveourhomes (Oct 20, 2008)

I got the GPS to take me to the intersection of 117/149 I can find it from there. Thanks guys. I am heading out in the morning!!


----------



## SOS (Oct 20, 2008)

I guess you'll just have to do it the old fashioned way.....throw out that GPS and GoogleMap it!  Yep, that's old fashioned!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 20, 2008)

Yep, google it. 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&sad...3542,-82.85511&spn=0.090565,0.131836&t=h&z=13


----------



## fountain (Oct 21, 2008)

what all do i need to bring--besides my ol longbow?  do yall walk and stalk or still hunt?


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 21, 2008)

I am gonna do both, depends on the conditions


----------



## dutchman (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm bringing a folding dove seat and my climber. I'll start with the dove stool. If I happen to find a good looking spot, I'll map it and go back to it with my climber.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 23, 2008)

Where is the campsite located after finding the management land?


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 23, 2008)

*Campsite*



Apex Predator said:


> Where is the campsite located after finding the management land?



Good question.
I am hoping, where the blue icon with the white tent is shown on this map. If not, can someone please lend a direction?
Thanks!


----------



## Danny Leigh (Oct 23, 2008)

Jake Allen said:


> Good question.
> I am hoping, where the blue icon with the white tent is shown on this map. If not, can someone please lend a direction?
> Thanks!



Yep, that's the check station. They built a building several years ago that has bathrooms and I think showers that I assume are working.


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks guys!  I am leaving tomorrow after work.  Is GA 149 marked pretty well?  Any landmarks nearby?  I'd hate to miss it in the dark.  I will be coming in on 117 from Lumber City.  Great map, by the way.  Thanks again.


----------



## fountain (Oct 23, 2008)

i'll just call somebody!


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 23, 2008)

The campsite is not on 149 its on 117, once you pass 149 go about 2 miles maybe and the dirt road will be to your left just past a large field. Turn left go about .2 miles and the road splits take the right. campsite will be on your left and the check station is at the deadend


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 23, 2008)

well just got word that there is a pig on the ground.....by none other than JSOG.....yep john pardue done gaffed one ......trying to get details now!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Apex Predator (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah 149 is just my marker that tells me the turn will be soon on the left.  Are you going to be there John?  When?


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 23, 2008)

I thought everyone was going next weekend.  Am I going to be a week late?


----------



## Dennis (Oct 23, 2008)

Some Are Going Down This Weekend And Staying Till Next Week And Some Are Only Going To Be There A Few Days


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah we'll be there next weekend


----------



## SOS (Oct 23, 2008)

I was planning on next weekend....if there is anything left but pinecones to shoot at!


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 23, 2008)

next weekend!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Oct 23, 2008)

How many plan to be there next weekend, Oct 31 until Nov 1?


----------



## pine nut (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm leaving tomorrow, going home until Friday and back Friday night next week for Sat and Sunday! Whoopee!


----------



## pine nut (Oct 23, 2008)

Make that leaving for hoss creek tomorrow and staying through Tuesday...Then going home for business Wed Thur and Fri.  Then Back to Hoss Creek for Sar and Sunday Pull out for home!   Wife is coming back with me for Sat and Sunday Next.  Sorry for errors!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 23, 2008)

Me and my Son, 10/31 mid day, until Sunday.
Looking forward to it.


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 24, 2008)

pine nut said:


> Make that leaving for hoss creek tomorrow and staying through Tuesday...Then going home for business Wed Thur and Fri.  Then Back to Hoss Creek for Sar and Sunday Pull out for home!   Wife is coming back with me for Sat and Sunday Next.  Sorry for errors!



Maybe my wife will come visit us.


----------



## dutchman (Oct 28, 2008)

I am in serious "get ready" mode. Looking forward to it. Probably be down mid morning on Friday.


----------



## bam_bam (Oct 28, 2008)

Gettin there myself Gene, I am going over in my head where I might want to start looking to place my stand.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 28, 2008)

Got an update from Dennis today.
He bagged a hog early in the weekend, I think (forgive me if I am wrong) that Chris Hooked n 21 got a doe.  I think Pine nut shot a hog in the shoulder and the arrow bounced off, and there were a couple of other wounded animals and some misses and maybe a kill or two I didn't know about.
Dennis said he has seen a BUNCH of critters since Friday, he said everyone is seeing game and a few arrows launched.  
sounds like we're gonna have some fun!!!!
Dan


----------



## trad bow (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone going down 441 thru Eatonton, Walmart has gas for 1.74 today. Might help someone out.


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 29, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I am in serious "get ready" mode. Looking forward to it. Probably be down mid morning on Friday.




Me too, I have my stuff laid out on the basement floor.
Looking forward to this one!


----------



## dutchman (Oct 29, 2008)

Jake Allen said:


> Me too, I have my stuff laid out on the basement floor.



I'm glad to learn that I'm not the only one who does the basement floor thing...


----------

